
Turn It my new arcade game - DoitStudio
Hi guys,<p>We (Doit Studio)  created a arcade game for Windows 10 and 8.1  and wanted to show it you. Tomorrow it will be aviable in the Play Store for android.
It is called Turn It! and is a small arcade&#x2F;jump and run game.<p>Windows:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.microsoft.com&#x2F;de-de&#x2F;store&#x2F;p&#x2F;turn-it&#x2F;9nngrzcdtcl7
Android:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.DoitStudio.TurnIt<p>I’ve made a teaser video wich will  show you whats’s the point of my game:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=sGUYzsKPdTc<p>We realese the game for iOS in the next weeks and will publish an update with leaderboard and less ads.<p>I looking forward to hearing from you and hope you like it :)
======
DoitStudio
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGUYzsKPdTc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGUYzsKPdTc)
The Teaser Video :)

